# Willingen-Germany Sunday 13th September



## MarkFu (Jul 29, 2008)

*Hahnenklee Bike Park-Germany Saturday 19th September*

Off to *HAHNENKLEE BIKE PARK*, in the Harz Mountains this coming Saturday if anyone is interested. I've not been before, but am assured that it's very good. Lots of various progressive runs: DH, FR, North Shore and lots of singletrack. Full face helmets are compulsory apparently.

If any beginners are put off by the above, don't worry, that's pretty much my level too. I've only just started this type of riding really, and all of my previous riding definitely has an XC bias.


----------



## MarkFu (Jul 29, 2008)

Edited for date and venue change.


----------

